# Sauce for brisket??



## southoksmoker (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh good grief! I have heard it back and forth about the virtues/damnation of putting sauce on brisket. 

My wife, for one, always has me save the excess juices and make a sauce when I am done smoking a brisket. I jokingly(at least she thinks so
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






) tell her that sauce on a good brisket is blasphemy. Personally, I use a good rub(PLUG for Jeffs naked rib rub! It is Awesome on briskets!) at the beginning of the smoke, and then let the flavor of the meat speak for itself. Many people I know just automatically assume that if it comes out of a smoker that it should have a sauce on it.

Anyone else's opinion? Just curious as to how many prefer a sauce on their brisket vs. those that eat it naked.


----------



## rivet (Aug 29, 2009)

Personally, I like a bit of sauce on my brisket sammie, pulled or sliced. Some folks like their's nekkid. Don't mind it either way when I serve it up, so I just put it on the side and let each one to their own. 

Here's my winning recipe that always gets compliments-


*Rivet’s  Kansas City Style Brisket Finishing Sauce*

   Here's the recipe for the side sauce I make for brisket sandwiches. Just ladle a spoonfull or two on the meat. Some folks eat their brisket sandwiches without sauce, so this goes in a bowl on the side.

1 medium onion finely diced
3 TSP minced garlic
1/4 Cup olive oil
2 Cups tomato sauce
1 Cup molasses
2 Cups Apple Cider Vinegar
2 TBSP chili powder
2 TSP mustard powder
1 TBSP celery seed (or you can substitute 1 TSP celery salt- I use seed to cut the salt and haven't noticed any difference)
2 TBSP paprika
1 TSP cayenne pepper
1 1/2 TSP coarse ground black pepper
1 cup water

Sautee onions in olive oil until almost clear. Add garlic and continue for a minute or two. Don't let the garlic brown.

Add all other ingredients. Bring to low boil, then turn down heat to low and let heat below a simmer, uncovered, for 30 minutes, stirring often. It will thicken up nicely or you can continue to cook until it reaches the consistency you want. 

   You can make this ahead of time and reheat. It’s just as good. I start making it after I put the brisket on and once it’s done turn off the heat and cover it. Many hours later when the meat is done there it is!

That's it~ Good Stuff!


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 29, 2009)

SOKS -

i can vouch for rivet's brisket sauce, it's the real thing and tastes great! so easy to repair, my jr-high schooler was able to make it.

very good stuff!


----------



## southoksmoker (Aug 29, 2009)

Gonna have to give that a try! I'm always open for new recipes


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Aug 29, 2009)

That sauce sounds great Rivet! I've copied it into my recipe file. Thanks.Also, to the main thread, I usually eat mine bare but this sauce sounds so interesting, I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## eman (Aug 29, 2009)

I like a bit o sauce on my brisket. But also i like cole slaw on my briket sammies. Just my humble opinion though.


----------



## southoksmoker (Aug 29, 2009)

Gotta agree with you there. Slaw HAS to be on a bbq samich, whether it's brisket or pork.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm with eman alittle just a little sauceand some slaw and you eating high on the cow. But if Rivet says thats a good sauce take it to the table and the bank.


----------



## fourthwind (Aug 30, 2009)

I will likely try the sauce because the recipe looks great, but I am on the side that likes the brisket without sauce.  There is of course always those times when you get a dry Brisket that a finishing sauce would help with hydration.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 30, 2009)

If someone adds a bit of sauce to my brisket then i dont mind as long as the meat is still the star. But I have had people just heavily coat the brisket with sauce without even trying it and I was not very happy. But I had to take a deep breath and realize that most people think a bbq sandwich has alot of sauce on it.


----------



## eman (Aug 30, 2009)

tried this sauce and is fantastic. But, I will halve the ammount of vinegar in the next batch as it has a lil to much for my taste.


----------



## fourthwind (Sep 8, 2009)

Sauce was fantastic Rivet.  I found myself without regular chili powder, so I used 2 Tbsp of ground chili Rojo, and a Tsp of ground Cumin.  I liked it just like that, but my wife thought it a bit harsh, so I also added a 1/4 cup dark brown sugar.  Whole family loved it on the Brisket I smoked yesterday.  Thanks for sharing!


----------

